# $400 vintage Schwinn seat???



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2013)

Does this surprise anyone else?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=290959297060&


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Unless its two idiots locked in a stupidity match someone please enlighten me. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2013)

it's Schwinn approved...Duh!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 10, 2013)

Wait, 
what?


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes! 12.99 Expedited shipping? OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2013)

Quick, buy these!
there's money out there to be made!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Approved-Bicycle-Seat-Motorcycle-Bike-/290957374539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43be69344b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCHWINN-APPROVED-BLACK-SADDLE-SPRINGS-BICYCLE-SEAT-CRUISER-/321181040273?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac7e1be91

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCHWINN-BIKE-BICYCLE-SEAT-WITH-POST-AND-CLAMP-/310720091779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48585c5683

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-bicycle-seat-/281148908688?pt=US_Saddles_Seats&hash=item4175c7e490

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1979-CHICAGO-SCHWINN-HEAVY-DUTY-BLACK-ROAD-BICYCLE-SEAT-VERY-NICE-/350848580722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b0347c72

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Bicycle-seat-/290956513090?pt=US_Saddles_Seats&hash=item43be5c0f42

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Seat-B729-/181181110024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2f3c5708


----------



## OldRider (Aug 10, 2013)

These seats are identical to Canadian "Royal" seats, a dime a dozen up here. Somebody have a few Schwinn tags I can paste over my Royal tag?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2013)

OldRider said:


> These seats are identical to Canadian "Royal" seats, a dime a dozen up here. Somebody have a few Schwinn tags I can paste over my Royal tag?




49 bids???... Am I missing something


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2013)

OldRider said:


> These seats are identical to Canadian "Royal" seats, a dime a dozen up here. Somebody have a few Schwinn tags I can paste over my Royal tag?




As a matter of fact I do! That'll be $399. per tag please


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> As a matter of fact I do! That'll be $399. per tag please




Its made in Japan too!!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 10, 2013)

I am going to post the one I have next. Money money money money money money lots of money. Thank God for idiots


----------



## sqrly (Aug 10, 2013)

$445 with 53the bids right now.  But it is NOS and lots of shill bidding, the price kinda makes sence.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Fake!!!*

I call Bull Sh*t on this one... Why hold a bogus auction unless you have a crate full of these things and you want to inflate the price of the rest of them?


----------



## bike (Aug 11, 2013)

*underbidder looked pretty legit*

too bad the seller got greedy and stuck with it- hopefully the bidder is not stupid enough to take second chance offer


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 11, 2013)

Same seat as on my 1974 Schwinn Suburban...and here I only paid $105 for the whole bike brand new back then. Got a gold mine in the seat alone and didn't even know it!

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Aug 11, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> I call Bull Sh*t on this one... Why hold a bogus auction unless you have a crate full of these things and you want to inflate the price of the rest of them?




I have to agree with this........Now the seller can tell you "look what the last one sold for". I guarantee you prices for these seats just doubled or tripled


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 11, 2013)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm glad you won Dave.I was tired of bidding against you.


----------



## Boris (Aug 11, 2013)

vincev said:


> I'm glad you won Dave.I was tired of bidding against you.




Sorry for wearing out your mouse clicking finger Vince, but this is my secret plan is to corner the market on these, so if anyone wants one of these seats, I'll be the only game in town and they'll have to come crawling to me. I always wondered how I was going to strike it rich. Such a simple plan too.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Sorry for wearing out your mouse clicking finger Vince, but this is my secret plan is to corner the market on these, so if anyone wants one of these seats, I'll be the only game in town and they'll have to come crawling to me. I always wondered how I was going to strike it rich. Such a simple plan too.




I should have known you guys were behind this, its so brilliant its simple!


----------



## brassbusterpc (Aug 12, 2013)

*Schwinn seat*

I just sold a seat in the same condition or better with a Schwinn approved tag. Sale price $2.05, shipping $15.00, after EPay fee's and PayPal fee's I made a hole $5.00. I only had this seat because I needed the frame for a project, and HATE to trash anything. I work in a recycling center and see 100's of these seat's a week. Starting bid on the next one $200.00 I see my retirement coming EARLY.


----------

